# TWISTED AND CUSTOM PARTS FOR SALE!!



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Alright layitlow i have all these parts and more for sale. I have no need for them. Selling everything i have from all three bikes i was suppose to bust out 2013. So pm me prices and shipping prices. If everything goes good I'll post more custom parts!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How much for the cardboard sign.


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

299.99 plus tax


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

What you want for the handle bars?


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> What you want for the handle bars?


which ones


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

flat twisted


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

interested in the faced parts...whole set...would u trade for anything? plus cash?


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> flat twisted


30 plus shipping


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

STEERING WHEEL *SOLD*!!!


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

How much for the forks into 805


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wiick3d951 said:


> 30 plus shipping


lmk the shipping to 86409 andIll take them. pm me your addy .


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Pms sent!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Pms sent!


How much for grips?


----------



## Lewislowriders (Jan 23, 2013)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Alright layitlow i have all these parts and more for sale. I have no need for them. Selling everything i have from all three bikes i was suppose to bust out 2013. So pm me prices and shipping prices. If everything goes good I'll post more custom parts!!!!


How much for the custom forks? Are they rideble n how much for d custom handle bars?


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> How much for grips?


The diamond grips?


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lewislowriders said:


> How much for the custom forks? Are they rideble n how much for d custom handle bars?



Pm sent!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Wiick3d951 said:


> The diamond grips?



Twisted


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

How much for the fenders


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Twisted


Truth is I only got one grip I'm selling that for 10 plus shipping


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

How much for the set of custom handles, sissy and forks?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

How much for the custom handle bar & forks & fender?


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

pms sent


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!!!! Hit me up with ur best offers need these thing gone!!


----------



## rickrider (Jun 21, 2009)

How much for the sprocket and shipped to Michigan


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Reduced prices!
Custom handle bars w/ mirrors n twisted goose neck 175 SHIPPED
Custom forks 145 SHIPPED
Custom sissy bars 135 SHIPPED
Custom fenders 170 SHIPPED
Twisted sprocket 30 SHIPPED
Twisted sissy bar 25 SHIPPED
4 twisted fender braces 25 SHIPPED 
Twisted crank 30 SHIPPED
Set of Twisted pedals 23 SHIPPED
2 Continental kit 35 SHIPPED each
light w/ visor and twisted bracket 30 SHIPPED


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!!!!

T Bar with crown and spring *sold*!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Would u sell the twisted goose neck if yea how much


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

More pics of the laser cut parts!


----------



## liljoker (Aug 2, 2012)

How much for the bike tires?


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Reduced prices!
> Custom handle bars w/ mirrors n twisted goose neck 175 SHIPPED
> Custom forks 145 SHIPPED
> Custom sissy bars 135 SHIPPED
> ...


TTT! WILLING TO NEGOTIATE PRICES :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!!! Hit me up with them offers!!!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Reduced prices!
Custom fenders *130 SHIPPED*
Twisted sprocket *25 SHIPPED*
Twisted sissy bar *25 SHIPPED*
4 twisted fender *braces 25 SHIPPED* 
Set of Twisted pedals *25 SHIPPED*
Continental kit *35 SHIPPED*
light w/ visor and twisted bracket *30 SHIPPED
*Twisted goose neck* 20 shipped
*Twisted mirrors* 20 shipped

NEED THESE PARTS GONE QUICKLY!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Twisted Handlebars *SOLD*:biggrin:


----------



## OC-RAMIREZ-WA (Feb 8, 2013)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Twisted Handlebars *SOLD*:biggrin:


Hey I'm very interested in your custom parts will you be willing too go through ebay u can reach me At 360 241 0913


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Twisted Crank *SOLD*


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!!


----------



## ishtar (May 22, 2012)

Hey i still want the Continental kit pm me your paypal


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

One Continental Kit *SOLD*:thumbsup:Have only* 1 left!!*


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR THE GREEN SEAT


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

20 shipped homie


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Custom sissy bars SOLD!!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Custom forks and handlebars SOLD!!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Reduced prices!
> Custom handle bars *140 SHIPPED---SOLD*
> Custom forks *125 SHIPPED---SOLD*
> Custom sissy bars *120 SHIPPED---SOLD*
> ...



TTT!!! HMU WITH THEM PMS


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Reduced prices!
> Custom handle bars *140 SHIPPED---SOLD*
> Custom forks *125 SHIPPED---SOLD*
> Custom sissy bars *120 SHIPPED---SOLD*
> ...



TTT!!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Reduced prices!
> Custom fenders *130 SHIPPED*
> Twisted sprocket *25 SHIPPED*
> Twisted sissy bar *25 SHIPPED*
> ...


TTT!!!! Still have the parts listed!!!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wiick3d951 said:


> TTT!!!! Still have the parts listed!!!


Lowest On Fenders?


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Lowest On Fenders?


120 shipped


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Did The Forks,Bars,Sissy Bar Match?

Can You Tell Me Who Bought?


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

How much do u want for the twisted handle bars n diamond grips


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Pms sent


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!!


----------



## Benzgasm (May 16, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Twisted Handlebars *SOLD*:biggrin:


Is twisted goose neck half or full twisted?


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Half


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT!!


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

got these for sale


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

How much for peddles and handle bars shipped to 85209


----------



## Benzgasm (May 16, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> got these for sale


How much for twisted rims for rims shipped to 78251


----------

